# vinegar and ribs



## ga.rick (Jul 10, 2010)

does anybody here rinse or soak your ribs in vinegar before rubbing and smoking.

thanks in advance.

good smokn!


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 10, 2010)

Like straight vinegar? I think that would be a bit strong... Don't you?


----------



## corn cob (Jul 10, 2010)

Sometimes a quick rinse....Never a soak!!


----------



## flbobecu (Jul 10, 2010)

Corn Cob said:


> Sometimes a quick rinse....Never a soak!!


Just curious - why a "quick rinse"? Does vinegar do anything when used as a "rinsing" agent?


----------



## corn cob (Jul 10, 2010)

FLbobecu said:


> Just curious - why a "quick rinse"? Does vinegar do anything when used as a "rinsing" agent?


Not much more than water....Ribs from cryovac packaging can sometimes be a little "bloody"~~ Rinsing them off kinda freshens them up a bit. ~~ Sometimes I use vinegar ~~ There is no "magic" in using vinegar...Just something I picked up back when dinosaurs ruled the earth.


----------



## caveman (Jul 10, 2010)

ga.rick said:


> does anybody here rinse or soak your ribs in vinegar before rubbing and smoking.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> good smokn!


I use apple cider vinegar & let them sit for about 30 minutes or so, for both sides.  I understand the acid helps to break down the meat to make smoking easier but I am not sure about that.  I only do it because I did it that way when I USED to grill them.  It's an old habit.  I wouldn't use plain vinegar though but the apple works very well.  Hope that helps.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 10, 2010)

Now I have heard that vinegar really tenderrizes the meat. Thats why I put it into my spritzing liquid. A little 40 vinegar to 60 apple juice mixture that is.


----------



## ldrus (Jul 10, 2010)

i have  splashed mine with  Heinz Gourmet salad vinegar it has a real good taste i use it plain on my salads  ribs were great also


----------



## flbobecu (Jul 11, 2010)

Corn Cob said:


> Ribs from cryovac packaging can sometimes be a little "bloody"~~ Rinsing them off kinda freshens them up a bit. ~~
> 
> Sometimes I use vinegar ~~ There is no "magic" in using vinegar...Just something I picked up back when dinosaurs ruled the earth.


Right - I just use water too - thought maybe vinegar/cider vinegar did something water may not have - hence why I asked. :)

Thanks for replying!


----------



## ga.rick (Jul 11, 2010)

thanks guys , yeah caveman thats where i read about using a cider/vinegar mix on a grilling website. those guys were talking 

about the same things yawl did here, drawing the blood out and making them grill/smoke a little better. they were talking

a rinse with straight vinegar or a quick soak with a mix.


----------



## flash (Jul 11, 2010)

I do spritz with an Apple Cider Vinegar and Maker's Mark mixture.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Let's not forget the bacteria killing powers of vinegar. I often wipe my cutting boards with vinegar, rinsing the ribs is not a bad idea. It's all good my friend.


----------



## johnnybigsmoke (Jul 13, 2010)

Flash said:


> I do spritz with an Apple Cider Vinegar and Maker's Mark mixture.


Now that is something I can get behind!!! Whiskey is fantastic, especially a good bourbon or sour-mash...

I have recently stumbled across "Big Peat" which is a scotch whiskey. Very, VERY smokey flavour and adds a little kick to the meat. It is a little more expensive (especially here in Canada) but a little will go a long way! Give it a shot, you will not be disappointed!!! 

Cheers,

Johnny K.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 13, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Now I have heard that vinegar really tenderrizes the meat. Thats why I put it into my spritzing liquid. A little 40 vinegar to 60 apple juice mixture that is.


You are right about the tenderizing effect of vinegar on meat. Vinegar is a key ingredient for Adobo, which is used to tenderize and flavor meat. Without vinegar, it's just another marinade.


----------



## swalker (Jul 18, 2010)

JohnnyBigSmoke said:


> Now that is something I can get behind!!! Whiskey is fantastic, especially a good bourbon or sour-mash...
> 
> I have recently stumbled across "Big Peat" which is a scotch whiskey. Very, VERY smokey flavour and adds a little kick to the meat. It is a little more expensive (especially here in Canada) but a little will go a long way! Give it a shot, you will not be disappointed!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Johnny,

   I use 3 parts apple juice and 1 part Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum...I think I will add a little apple cider vinegar to this and see how it does. Have never heard of Big Peat...

Thanks.


----------



## johnnybigsmoke (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey swalker,

I love to use apple juice as well but I have never had any experience using rum in a spritz... I usually use a whiskey of some kind. Does the rum taste come through on the meat? Let me know as I'm very intrigued...

Cheers,

Johnny K.


----------



## swalker (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Johnny,

   Give it a try...Rum is made from sugar...as I have been told...so it seems to put a good bark on the meat. Give it a try and let me know what you think...I have used it for a long time now. It is just stuff we learn as we go along...Smok'in is great ain't it?

Steve


----------



## flyweed (Jul 20, 2010)

it's the acid in the vinegar that does all the work.  If you want something that gives you the same affect, without a sour taste.....go with pineapple juice...mix a large can of pinapple juice with 1 cup of soysauce, and it's an excellent overnight marinade for ALL things pork..I do my pork chops overnight in it, as well as my Baby Back Ribs.

Good Stuff.

Dan


----------



## tnbarbq (Jul 20, 2010)

The Rendevouz in Memphis uses vinegar on their ribs when pulling them off the grill.  I think they keep the vinegar hot.  They pull the ribs off, sprinkle with rub and mop with vinegar.  When it hits the rub on the ribs, it makes a sauce.


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 20, 2010)

JohnnyBigSmoke said:


> Now that is something I can get behind!!! Whiskey is fantastic, especially a good bourbon or sour-mash...
> 
> I have recently stumbled across "Big Peat" which is a scotch whiskey. Very, VERY smokey flavour and adds a little kick to the meat. It is a little more expensive (especially here in Canada) but a little will go a long way! Give it a shot, you will not be disappointed!!!
> 
> ...


I'm kind of fond of Jameson Irish Whiskey myself......and for a summer treat I mix it with ginger ale and add a wedge of lemon and lime. ahh refreshing!!!!


----------



## meateater (Jul 20, 2010)

I use vinegar in my wet rubs all the time for pork and poultry, not beef.


----------



## johnnybigsmoke (Jul 22, 2010)

swalker said:


> Hi Johnny,
> 
> Give it a try...Rum is made from sugar...as I have been told...so it seems to put a good bark on the meat. Give it a try and let me know what you think...I have used it for a long time now. It is just stuff we learn as we go along...Smok'in is great ain't it?
> 
> Steve


Hey Steve,

I have a yearly camping event going on the first week of August and I'm going to be doing up about 15 racks. I will most certainly try out your spiced rum and apple juice spritz. I'll set up a Qview and let you know how it turns out. You could not be more right, smoking IS great!!! It's even better now that I have people to discuss it with! Thanks SMF!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Cheers,

Johnny K.


----------



## johnnybigsmoke (Jul 22, 2010)

celticgladiator said:


> I'm kind of fond of Jameson Irish Whiskey myself......and for a summer treat I mix it with ginger ale and add a wedge of lemon and lime. ahh refreshing!!!!


I do the same with Jameson's, minus the ginger, lemon and lime... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you would like a real treat in the blistering summer sun, try whipping up some Lynchburg Lemonaid.

- 1 Can of lemonaid from concentrate (Making it from scratch is always best but who's got time for that???)

- 3 cans of water (As per the instructions on the can of lemonaid.)

- 1/2 cup of bar lime (Adds a little more tart and cuts some of the sweet. Can be left out if you like it a bit sweeter.) 

- I can of Sprite

- Fresh lemon and lime slices (The more the better!!! I would usually use 3 limes and 2 lemons per jug.)

- 26oz of Jack Daniels (Surprise, surprise...)

Mix, pour over ice, serve... For something a little more special, grab a bottle of Raspberry syrup and add a small splash to each glass. (Use the syrup sparingly as it is really sweet and concentrated.) This lemonade is super quick, easy and always a hit at all of my events!!!

WARNING: Goes down real easy and is a wee bit strong but a very light Jackie D taste... Count how many your drinking or you may find yourself feeling real good in a real hurry!!!
 

What was this thread about originally???


----------



## eman (Jul 22, 2010)

For a real good rum mop . Use meyers dark rum and mix w/ apple juice

 or even better guava nectar.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 22, 2010)

We're talking ribs, right??????  Now, I've really got some ideas for a truck group campout, boondocking at it's best..... and I'm doing ribs.....with a kick.  Let's see, Meyers Rum  and apple juice.  Secret squirrel stuff.......


----------



## fad3d (Jul 23, 2010)

A vinegar rinse or short soak certainly wont do any harm, but dont forget that your about to cook those things for 5-6 hours.  Any tenderizing affect is going to be negligilble if you cook the ribs properly, so I wouldnt go too far out of my way to make sure I use vinegar.


----------

